

I Need a Virtual Break. No, Really - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/02/fashion/02sabbath.html

======
slackerIII
Hmmm.. that might be overkill, but I find that just unplugging the ethernet
cable when I really need to write something can be helpful.

